# Irving, TX ID: 11315809 Misty, 9 yrs o/s



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Misty *
*German Shepherd Dog [Mix] *

*Large







Senior







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 11315809 *



Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Misty: Petfinder






*







More About Misty*


Misty is calm and friendly. She's about 9 years old and weighs about 50 lbs. She's house trained and understands and obeys commands. Her available date is Aug 26. 

Irving Animal Services offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit 24PetWatch Microchip ID - Bringing Your Lost Pet Home or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also is eligible for 30 days of pre-paid ShelterCare pet health insurance. For more information please visit Pet Insurance for your dog or cat - ShelterCare Pet Insurance Programs or call 1-866-375-PETS. 

Misty is up-to-date with routine shots. 

*My Contact Info*


City of Irving Texas
Irving, TX
972-721-2256


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG another older dog with sad, sad, eyes. Bump for sweet Misty....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T! GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm told this is a GASSING shelter  Back to the top for Misty...... a horrid way for a faithful friend to die....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Anja1Blue said:


> I'm told this is a GASSING shelter


You're told wrong. Irving shelter has not used gas since 2003.

If you want to get mad at a shelter, get mad at Garland, down the road form Irving. Garland gasses owner-surrenders after 24 hours.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea I have friends trying to stop the gassing in garland.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Emoore said:


> You're told wrong. Irving shelter has not used gas since 2003.
> 
> If you want to get mad at a shelter, get mad at Garland, down the road form Irving. Garland gasses owner-surrenders after 24 hours.


I'm happy the information was in error - it came from a person in Texas who must have got the shelters confused. As per your instructions I'll be sure to get mad with Garland the next time I see it mentioned here. 
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Didn't see you were in CO. Everybody here in N. Texas is mad at Garland right now and we're working to try to change their policies. 



Anja1Blue said:


> I'm happy the information was in error - it came from a person in Texas who must have got the shelters confused. As per your instructions I'll be sure to get mad with Garland the next time I see it mentioned here.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Emoore said:


> Didn't see you were in CO. Everybody here in N. Texas is mad at Garland right now and we're working to try to change their policies.


:thumbup: Good for you! It's a barbaric practice (along with heartstick) and should be stopped..... thanks, on behalf of the animals, for your effort.
(And another bump for sad Misty...)
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Listing removed.......
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

